# Is dimly lit Aldi store across the way beside Homebase at Nutgrove open for business?



## wishbone (9 Jul 2008)

Hi there, we were in Nutgrove on Saturday and I saw a dimly lit Aldi store across the way beside Homebase.  So I assumed it wasn't opened yet, but possibly isn't far off it.  I didn't have a good look so maybe it is, but can anyone tell me for sure if and when it will be open for business?
Tx


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Aldi at Nutgrove*

_Nutgrove _doesn't seem to appear on their  yet.


----------



## wishbone (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Aldi at Nutgrove*

I know that's why I was asking, I checked there first.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Aldi at Nutgrove*

I'd imagine that means it's not open yet!


----------



## wishbone (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Aldi at Nutgrove*

Which is why I asked this....



wishbone said:


> but can anyone tell me for sure if and *when *it will be open for business?
> Tx


----------



## Towger (9 Jul 2008)

*Re: Aldi at Nutgrove*

Aldi should rename the ice cream in that store 'Hazelbrook Farm' http://www.hazelbrookfarm.com/ since it on the origional Hazelbrook farm land 

Warning: Link is not office safe if you have speakers...


----------



## ophelia (11 Jul 2008)

*Re: Aldi at Nutgrove*

not open when I passed by earlier today. No stock on shelves yet.


----------



## aldibeurman (25 Jul 2008)

*Re: Aldi at Nutgrove*

i work next door.pretty sure its the 7th of august


----------



## TreeTiger (26 Jul 2008)

*Re: Aldi at Nutgrove*

Was in Nutgrove a couple of days ago and saw a sign in the Aldi window to the effect that they will be open early August, didn't notice the exact date but aldibeurman - interesting username for a first post on AAM on the subject of Aldi, by the way (just commenting, don't mean anything nasty) - is probably spot on.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Jul 2008)

*Re: Aldi at Nutgrove*



TreeTiger said:


> Was in Nutgrove a couple of days ago and saw a sign in the Aldi window to the effect that they will be open early August, didn't notice the exact date but aldibeurman - interesting username for a first post on AAM on the subject of Aldi, by the way (just commenting, don't mean anything nasty) - is probably spot on.



Yes interesting indeed especially in light of the fact that the last post was resurrected from 11th July.  Perhaps aldibeurman can confirm if they have any association with the Aldi group.


----------



## Dachshund (26 Jul 2008)

*Re: Is dimly lit Aldi store across the way beside Homebase at Nutgrove open for busin*

In the current Aldi magazine the Nutgrove store is listed as opening on 7th August 2008. It's not listed on the Aldi website yet.


----------



## TabithaRose (29 Jul 2008)

*Re: Is dimly lit Aldi store across the way beside Homebase at Nutgrove open for busin*

I work in the same retail park & it is advertised in the window as opened from the 7th.... there was an ad in whatever free paper came through the door today listing it's opening specials - can't remember what they were other than a tv......


----------

